# My dog's ultra matting hair is giving me ulcers.



## Nell (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, my mini schnauzer's hair mats at the drop of a hat, and getting rid of those mats is painful for him and stressful for both of us. He absolutely hates grooming (His skin is delicate to the point he can't stand slicker brushing) and I don't know what it is about his coat but it just...mats if I don't brush it hourly, and I don't think it has to be that way. 

I was considering Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine or Eqyss Survivor since they're praised lavishly, I could just apply some after the bath, comb through his hair and use it as a leave-in conditioner to curb the matting, while combing every other day. 

I have a few problems. 
1) I've no clue where they're sold in Toronto, and my google fu is not helping.
2) it is unclear to me whether they are leave-on products. 
3) It's unclear to me whether I can use them as a matting preventative product as opposed to an emergency dematting tool. 

Who has used these? Who has dogs like mine that grow dreadlocks with the slightest breeze? what do you guys do? I try and brush them out when I can, but most of the time they practically become dreadlocks and need to be cut off. Also he licks his front legs compulsively which doesn't help. Can anything be done? I'd like to see him sport a proper schnauzer beard and furnishings but the mats keep making me clip his coat.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Cowboy Magic is a leave-on product. I have not used it, but I am familiar with it. I did not like the fragrance, so I tried something else.

You could also try a rinse-out conditioner when bathing. Yes, a schnauzer's coat is supposed to be harsh, but if this is not a show dog, texture is of less importance.

On my dogs, who have a vastly different coat to yours, I use a grooming spray that reduces static, and detangles. Cowboy Magic should accomplish this for you. 

Also, how often do you bathe? I find that a clean coat is less likely to mat, so I bathe monthly.

As for where to find Cowboy Magic - do you have any feed stores, farm/fleet stores or tack shops near you? I know it's tough in a big city, though.

If not, Amazon.com has some good stuff. I have heard fabulous things about "The Stuff" and Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. Both can be found on this page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...23371,k:leave-on+coat+conditioner&enc=1&ajr=3 I have not used them, and so cannot endorse them. But I have heard good things about them.


----------



## Nell (Oct 21, 2010)

I bathe him monthly. The problem is he goes to a dog park daily, and sometimes gets dirt on him, so I usually rinse it out with water. No shampoos so that I don't stress the skin and coat too much. I am aware that this adds greatly to the difficulty I have in keeping his coat mat free, but he's ridiculously happy when playing in that park so I don't want to take that away from him. 

When I do bathe him I use Hartz's 3 in 1 conditioning shampoo, rinse it off, and today I tried applying earthbath conditioner to try and work out the mats...he had so many we couldn't get rid of all of them in an hour, we had to cut off some, we rinsed it off and then called it quits. 

I don't really mind if his coat isn't perfectly textured or super glossy so long as I can pass a comb through it without problems. Or at least as long as he stops growing dreadlocks every 3 or so days. 

I guess I'll just start making a list of leave-on products and see what I can find.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, I wouldn't stop letting him play, either! What better exercise can you find? And if he has fun, all the better!

Yeah, for a companion, coat texture does not matter. So to condition him is never a bad thing, if it allows you to keep his coat in shape.

The other thing you can do, if you find that the leave-ons don't work as well as you'd like, is get him clipped short all over, without the Schanuzer pattern. it isn't ideal if you like the Schauzer look, but it's better than allowing him to mat all over.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

I would bet the Hartz shampoo you're using is leaving a residue that causes your dog's coat to mat. Try switching to a better quality shampoo. I've used Bio Groom products for years with very good results. You might check out the several threads in this forum about different shampoos for more recommendations.

When you bathe him, make sure you rinse thoroughly as any shampoo residue left in the coat could cause matting.

Don't use a slicker brush to remove mats, use a metal greyhound comb instead.

I'm sure some of the groomers on this site can give you additional tips.


----------



## Nell (Oct 21, 2010)

I ended up ordering Ice on Ice online...it's nowhere to be found here. 
That was another thing I was going to ask, about what comb to use to go over his coat daily. I used a fine toothed plastic comb to go over his coat today, but I'm realizing that might be aggravating matters. Maybe metal is a better option. The greyhound comb looks like it might do the trick.

I might have to switch shampoos indeed. It leaves his hair super soft, maybe too soft, esp considering schnauzers are supposed to be wiry coated.... is it wiry or just wavy?.

And sadly, a full shave is out of the question because temperatures are going to start to go to freezing point. I'm not even redoing his schnauzer cut until spring so he can have his coat for protection.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Bio Groom makes a shampoo for wire coats called - tah da!- Wiry Coat Shampoo (used to be called Harsh Coat). lol

Yes, you want the metal greyhound comb.

The shampoo you are using could be making the coat too soft or he could just have a soft coat due to genetics. Change to a shampoo for wire coats and see if that helps after several baths with the new shampoo.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Artie came here with tiny mats on his body, dingleberries on his butt, a big mat on his upper lip. Over a couple weeks all those were slowly worked out so I didn't lose any blood, he hated being brushed. He came with a slicker brush but I used a polished pin pin brush on him. One day the mats just fell right out and I thought that was that. Nope, his fur continued to be tangly. I ended up going through his coat with a Mars Coat King and a furminator to remove the dead hair that wire haired dogs don't lose easily. Now no snarly fur. I am thinking your dog's fur is doing the same thing. Old dead damaged hairs are causing mats. Wait for more expert opinions though.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Cowboy magic is what I use on my horses manes and tails and on my dogs hiney feathers works great. You'll find it at any tack shop, horse and feed store or online. Hope this helps. Someone posted about the smell....thats definitely a personal thing...I think it smells nice.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

EQyss Survivor can be obtained online (I use KvVet Supply bcuz of great price). Just a small dot in the palm of your hand, rub hands, and then into coat before brushing with slicker brush, followed by ss comb. I don't use it on wet hair after a bath. You can, but I didn't like it. Works better on dry hair, and use sparingly before you brush. 

Ice on Ice leaves a sticky residue. Don't like it at all! 

Cowboy Magic is ok, but Survivor much better, and has a clean scent. 

You can also use corn starch for mats - rub in w/your fingers, spread/separate the mat with your fingers as much as you can, then gently use the slicker brush. Makes the hair very slippery, so mats are easily gone through.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Honest, I don't get paid by the comb LOL but try the Untangler comb. 

I got a tip to try these with Wally's coat (sometimes mats if I go too long between combings and is thick, though not wiry) and they work well for me. 

They don't cost a lot so if you try and it doesn't work, at least you won't be out a ton of cash, and it might be something that can help.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Could it be that he needs to be stripped? I don't actually know anything about grooming, so I'm not sure if Schnauzers have the kind of wirey coat that requires stripping, but maybe what's getting tangled is the dead hair that needs some help to be removed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

To the above poster, schnauzers leg coat is scissored, not stripped, so that shouldn't be the issue. How old is the dog? If he is a year or under, it may be coat change that is making the problems exacerbated. And of course, this breed has very soft leg coat, and easily matts. Be careful putting too much product on, as that can lead to breakage, with damaged the coat, and then causes MORE matting. I would use conditioner spraringly, as it will soften the coat, making more matting. A leave in spray like Show Sheen or Cowboy magic may help. The problem is most likely a combination of a soft coat, and the daily rinsing. If you are not blow drying and brushing out after EVERY rinse, the matting will be terrible. We hair left to air dry will matt faster than if he is blow dried and brushed..at least brushed out thoroughly when dry after EVERY rinse. And keep in mind, the more dematting you do, the more the coat is damaged, which makes him matt even faster. Some of the above listed products may help, but nothing is going to prevent matting completely except thorough brushing and combing regularly.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

johnthan said:


> In dogs that are not normally clipped, their hair coat insulates them in all weather, keeping them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. If you are shaving a dog with this type of coat to keep it cool, you're actually making the dog much hotter than he would be if you left him alone!
> 
> -----------------
> dog cages


Um, johnthan . . .Schnauzers need to be clipped and scissored on a regular basis.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

johnthan said:


> In dogs that are not normally clipped, their hair coat insulates them in all weather, keeping them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. If you are shaving a dog with this type of coat to keep it cool, you're actually making the dog much hotter than he would be if you left him alone!
> 
> -----------------
> dog cages


And matted coats do not insulate for warm or cold, nor does a coat packed with undercoat.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

KBLover said:


> Honest, I don't get paid by the comb LOL but try the Untangler comb.
> 
> I got a tip to try these with Wally's coat (sometimes mats if I go too long between combings and is thick, though not wiry) and they work well for me.
> 
> They don't cost a lot so if you try and it doesn't work, at least you won't be out a ton of cash, and it might be something that can help.


I too k KBLover's advice and got a comb with rotating tines for my Tzu (not the untangler but just the same). I found it on ebay for $6.50 with free shipping. Boz will mat easily from his harness and getting his legs wet (a daily occurance at the grassy dog park and humid nights). I bathe him every 10-14 days with Tropiclean Medicated Shampoo and got Cowboy Magic at a local feed store and love it, including the scent. I also have CC Ice on Ice on order.


----------

